# why could Shawn Bradley block way more than Yao Ming?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

they r more or less in the same height,7-6.Yao Ming is obviously more athletic compared to Bradley(though not so athletic when compared to many other NBA players).and Bradley doesn't look more aggressive than Yao.then why could Bradley block way more?

acoording to NBA.com,Bradley's career highlights:

Led NBA in blocks with 228 in 2000-01
Led the Mavericks and ranked 3rd in the NBA in 1997-98 with 3.34 bpg
Notched his 5th career triple-double, with 22 points, a career high-tying 22 rebounds and a Mavericks franchise-record 13 blocked shots, against the Portland Trail Blazers on 4/7/98
Led the NBA in 1996-97 in blocked shots (3.40 bpg)
Tied his career-high and set a Mavericks franchise record for points by a center (32) against the L.A. Clippers on 4/14/97
Became the first player in NBA history to record double-figure blocks in consecutive games on two separate occasions (3/14 and 3/16/96, 4/17 and 4/19/96)
Set a Philadelphia 76ers' franchise-record in 1994-95 for most blocked shots in a season (274)

well,yes,Yao has been in NBA for just 2 years,but check this out:

Shawn Bradley: 93-94 PHI BPG:3.00 94-95 PHI BPG:3.34
Yao Ming: 02-03 HOU BPG:1.79 03-04 HOU BPG:1.90

:uhoh: ?i can't figure this out.

well,i remember when Yao was still playing in China,he once said Block is his favourite job,even preferable than scores.then what's the matter with him now in NBA?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Because Shawn Bradley is awesome, that's why.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

I think that it has something to do with how the game has changed these past 10 year: It was more jumpshot-oriented at that time, while now people drive to the basket. It`s easier to black a jumper than to block a dunk.

EDIT: than again, maybe Bradley just has more talent when it comes to blocking shots


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

That 7'2 wingspan doesnt help much. Shawn Bradley has a 10'2 standing reach, while Yao _only_ has a 9'7 standing reach. Thats a 7 inch difference. I believe the only players in the league with a 9'7 standing reach or above is Shaq, Yao Ming, Eddy Curry and obviously Shawn Bradley.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I believe the only players in the league with a 9'7 standing reach or above is Shaq, Yao Ming, Eddy Curry and obviously Shawn Bradley.


Add Pau Gasol to that list.
Bradley blocks more shots than Yao because he is a better shot blocker.He just has more shot blocking ability.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is a piss weak shot blocker for his size. Even MJ got about that many bpg once.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> Add Pau Gasol to that list.


Done, I didnt know Pau had such long arms. It amazes me how guys like him and Curry can be pretty agile, very talented with good timing, and have arms that long, and still be poor at rebounding and shotblocking. 

As far as Yao goes, to answer the question, being 7'5 limits Yaos agility, and he doesnt have long enough arms to make up for it. Bradley doesnt have the agility to get in position to block shots, but his arms are so long that he can block them even if hes not in very good position to do so.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Done, I didnt know Pau had such long arms. It amazes me how guys like him and Curry can be pretty agile, very talented with good timing, and have arms that long, and still be poor at rebounding and shotblocking.
> ...


I confess I didn't check Gasol's standing reach,but I assume it's +9'7.
His height is 7'1 and his wingspan is 7'7.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> That 7'2 wingspan doesnt help much. Shawn Bradley has a 10'2 standing reach, while Yao _only_ has a 9'7 standing reach. Thats a 7 inch difference. I believe the only players in the league with a 9'7 standing reach or above is Shaq, Yao Ming, Eddy Curry and obviously Shawn Bradley.


that makes a lot senses.Yao Ming's arms r unbelievably short,most ppl's wingspan is longer than their body height,but yao's is even shorer than that


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Bradley has extremely good shot blocking instincts, much better than Yao. Yao just isn't quick enough and doesn't have a shot blocker's mentality.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> that makes a lot senses.Yao Ming's arms r unbelievably short,most ppl's wingspan is longer than their body height,but yao's is even shorer than that


yaos wingspan is normal i believe. 7'5" wingspan on a man who is 7'5" w/o shoes is a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>roastedtoaster</b>!
> yaos wingspan is normal i believe. 7'5" wingspan on a man who is 7'5" w/o shoes is a 1:1 ratio.


Yao has a wingspan of 7'1 or 7'2, which is below average for an normal person, and usually basketball players have wingspans that are atleast 2-3 inches more than their height. So Yao having a wingspan 4 inches less than his height is definitely not average.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao has a wingspan of 7'1 or 7'2, which is below average for an normal person, and usually basketball players have wingspans that are atleast 2-3 inches more than their height. So Yao having a wingspan 4 inches less than his height is definitely not average.


from what i understand.


http://www.nba.com/draft2002/position_centers.html
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/rockets/2002-10-29-yao-chatter_x.htm
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/3292571.htm?1c
"http://www.basslinespin.com/MingYao.htm"
http://probasketball.about.com/library/weekly/aa062202a.htm
http://www.asiansportsnet.com/articles/2004_nba_draft.html

from just googling yao ming wingspan

those are articles that post actual measurements. they vary from 7'4" to 7'5". i saw nothing on the first 5 pages of my google search that said 7'1" or 7'2"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yao isn't aggressive enough. He said it himself, he needs to play with more initiative. He needs to have that mentality that when he is in the paint in his end, nobody is getting anything easy past him. I think we saw shades of what a motivated Yao with an edge is like in the Olympics this year, and hopefully that will carry-over.

Shotblocking is a skill, not a given. I think Yao has the ability to be a great shotblocker, but he needs to develop that skill and stop respecting his opponents too much.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>roastedtoaster</b>!
> those are articles that post actual measurements. they vary from 7'4" to 7'5". i saw nothing on the first 5 pages of my google search that said 7'1" or 7'2"


Thats akward, everywhere I've heard, which is a couple sites and a couple radio/tv shows have said 7'2 or so.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

because bradley is a better shot blocker. it's the same reason that ben wallace blocks more shots than yao. shot blocking isn't all about height.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dont Chinese find it disrespectful to block like with dunking???


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Dont Chinese find it disrespectful to block like with dunking???


 I'm sure those couple hundred blocks were just on accident, then. Maybe they all just move out of the way since it's disrespectful to defend the basket.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> Thats akward, everywhere I've heard, which is a couple sites and a couple radio/tv shows have said 7'2 or so.



His official wingspan is 7 foot and 4.75 inch, which is still
shorter than his height(7 foot and 5.5 inch without shoes).

One of the major reasons he gets less blks is that opponents 
are often unwilling to challenge him. He's so tall and big 
(weighted 309 lbs) that you always feel his presence when 
driving to hoops. He is a big intimidatiion facotor on defense.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, his wing span certainly doesn't help. Yao has "short" arms for his height compared to other NBA players his height. 

That said, Yao just isn't a great shot blocker with the necessary instincts that today's shot blockers (Big Ben, Ratliff, etc.) have.


----------

